
1 The Road – A Novel Written by an AI - dgellow
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1_the_Road
======
Phillipharryt
"The resulting book totals 60 million words" Perhaps they were going for the
monkeys and typewriters scenario and figured by publishing the whole thing
there had to be a novel somewhere in there.

